# Testosterone, anxiety, OCD, and depression



## Vinton

I'm suffering from high anxiety, OCD and depression.  I'm on 5 mgs zyprexa and 20 mgs cipralex and it does not help.


I'm on testosterone therapy due to low level test. I was once told that I would feel better when my hormone level would go down with age. Anyone knows about this? Hope Dr. Baxter can read this.


----------



## Vinton

*Dr. Baxter can you answer this!*

I'm diagnosed with high anxiety, OCD and depression that just wont go away. 

I'm on 5 mgs zyprexa and 20 mgs cipralex.

A few years back a psychiatrist told me that my condition would settle down when my hormone level would go down.

Presently I'm on testosterone therapy as my level was low.

I was on this therapy for a few years and was in the hospital 10 weeks this summer for depression so I had stopped it and started it 2 weeks before I got out.

What is your advice?


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: Dr. Baxter can you answer this!*

I'm not sure what you're asking me, Vinton. 

Was the psychiatrist suggesting that lower testosterone levels would make you less anxious or less depressed, or less obsessive-compulsive? There is certainly a relationship between various hormone levels (the endocrine system) and brain chemisty (neurotransmitters), but I'm not aware of any direct links between testosterone and anxiety, depression, or OCD.

I would suggest that if your current medications aren't helping your condition you should return to your physician or psychiatrist and let the doctor know that fact. There are a lot of choices for medications and medication combinations these days, or it may simply be that the doses need to be increased.

Which is affecting you more on a day to day basis, do you know? Anxiety, depression, or OCD?


----------



## Vinton

*Hard core depression*

Last year I was hospitalized for 10 weeks and was put on 300 mgs of effexor. 3 weeks before I got out I asked to be switched to cipralex because it had less libido side effect..After 4 months my depression is not better. I sleep 10-12 hours per day and depressed. I'm thinking of switching back to effexor...

Sure would like an opinion on this matter.


----------



## Vinton

*Re: Dr. Baxter can you answer this!*

Its manly high anxiety, no energy and I sleep 10-12 hours per day.. I'm thinking of going back on effexor. 
What is the difference between cipralex and effexor?


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Cipralex is an SSRI. Effexor is a dual action SSRI/SNRI, so it acts directly not only on serotonin (more related to depression and mood control) and norepniephrine (more related to anxiety).


----------



## Vinton

The psy tol me that I suffer from severe anxiety causind depression. So effexor wouls be a better choice in my case. right?

Thanks sooo much for your help


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Well, it's not quite that black and white (it's difficult to predict how any individual will respond to SSRIs and SNRIs)  but it does sound like it's worth talking to your doctor about, especially since that's what they prescribed in the hospital.


----------

